# Any potential 2011 babies?



## lauraloo24

So, unless the OH has a miraculous change of mind, I am probably here in the WTT section for another two years. Am really hoping that we start TTC end of 2010/start 2011.

Anyone else gonna be TTC around that time? Would be nice to know who'll be going through it all around the same time as me. :happydance:

xx


----------



## princess_x0

Potentially and technically I could well have a 2011 BFP..
That is of course providing I meet a boyfriend, and I am due my implant out in august 2011, Idk whether I will be TTC then but I could well have a happy accident :D xxx


----------



## Lou

Lauraloo & Princess!!!

Its highly likely that I will be there with you! (you may have seen my other post!) So we shall go through this together!! lets hope it goes fast!! its already been 2 days since that post!!!

Soooo excited! What would you want first? And when do you reckon you'll start ttc? I reckon it'll be late dec 2010 early jan 2011... soo excited for us!:happydance:

x x x x


----------



## princess_x0

Yay Lou :D:D
I had my heart set on a baby girl, but since having a dream I've decided boy lol. Awh heck I'm not bothered aslong as there is 10 fingers and ten toes and a strong healthy baby lol! Twins would be bloody brilliant though :rofl: If I meet someone soon I may well get my implant removed before august 2011 though!
What do you want first? xxx


----------



## Lou

I definately want a little boy first!!! but like you said as long as their healthy!!! Its all soooo exciting isnt it! (lol - how sad am i?)
Have you thought of any names? for either sex?? 

x x x


----------



## toffee87

Possible we may try in 2011. I'll finish my teaching degree June 2010, so fingers crossed we'll want to try in 2011. May be later though :(


----------



## lauraloo24

Princess & Lou - yay i'm not the only one!! 

I'd love a boy first but would be happy with a little girl of course! I'm hoping i can come off the pill in October 2010, take a few months for my cycles to return to normal & then start TTC in Jan 2011. Princess - I agree with you, I quite like the idea of twins!! Altho would be a bit worried about the increased chance of complications. I've been reading this fascinating stuff about what to do to conceive twins - its probably all old wives tales tho!

And yes I already have a list of names - its really long actually, whenever I come across a name I like the sound of I add it to my list. List will be MASSIVE by the time baby comes along :rofl:

xx


----------



## lauraloo24

broody21 said:


> Possible we may try in 2011. I'll finish my teaching degree June 2010, so fingers crossed we'll want to try in 2011. May be later though :(

I bet you'll be TTC at the same time as us... its 2 years away after all so plenty of time for things to change for the better & our OH's to be persuaded!xx


----------



## toffee87

That's true  

I REALLY hope so!


----------



## Lou

Ooh there are a good few of us! thats very good to know! I thought I was going to be one of the only ones planning so early on!!

Broody, do you have any ideas what you would like first? And there is definately plenty of time to convinve your OH! you finish ur degree the same time i do!

Lauraloo, what are the wives tales? it would be good to have twins, but I am more then happy with just the one for now! haha! what are your names??
So far i have:
Boys: Joshua, William, George, Thomas
Girls: Emily, Emma, Hannah, Sophie

Not thought of middle names just yet though!

Roll on 2011 girls!!!

xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

if all fails in 2010 (hope not) then yeah 2011 :D


----------



## lauraloo24

Lou said:


> Lauraloo, what are the wives tales? it would be good to have twins, but I am more then happy with just the one for now! haha! what are your names??
> So far i have:
> Boys: Joshua, William, George, Thomas
> Girls: Emily, Emma, Hannah, Sophie
> 
> Not thought of middle names just yet though!
> 
> Roll on 2011 girls!!!
> 
> xxx

Well the old wives tales i've heard about conceiving twins is drink plenty of milk & eat lots of dairy products & yams (!) and also theres something about when you :sex: as well, but i cant remember when you're supposed to! i think you're right tho, one at a time is probably enough.Plus if i was lucky enough to have twins first time round then i probably wouldnt ever want any more children & would only go through the being pregnant experience the once, and I kind of want to do it a few times. 

My names, well there are so many so heres a few:

Girl: Francesca, Olivia, Caitlin, Eleanor, Ruby
Boy: Zachary, Benjamin, Jack, Joshua, Charlie

xx


----------



## princess_x0

Boys: 
Kaegan (Kay-Gan)
Eoghan
Morley
Mason
Carter
Kai
Kyan
My fave is Eoghan Morley Kai :)
Girls:
Shola
Shiann (Shy-anne)
Brooke
Lexi
Kaiah
Jasmyn
Heidi
Pheobe
Jayde
Mikah
Shaye
Ruby
Skye
Lacie
Amelia
Gracie
Fave girls names are Loelle Riley Rose, Pheobe Jayde, Amelia Jayde or Mikah Shaye
Lol too many :blush:


----------



## toffee87

Lou, will you be in an ok financial position after uni? I'm in a state lol. I shouldn't be as bad after the next, as I have 9 months to try and straighten out a little bit. 

Boys: Matthew, Morgan, Taylor

Girls: Marie, Mia, Bryony, Kate, Katie, Elle, Eleanor, Ellie, Annie, Anne

I forget mine hehe.


----------



## Lou

Broody, 

I know what you mean about being in a state. Thankfully I am quite lucky, my partner is 26 and is on a stable salary of around £55,000 a year!! but thats not stopping me from getting a job - cant wait to have a bit of disposible cash!! Is it true you have to be in a job for a whole year before maternity pay? I thought it was only 6months. We're planning on a long engagement as well as we want our babies at our wedding! How about you?

All those names are lovely, I hope you don't mind girls, but I've pinched a few to add to my list :rofl:

Im rather worried when time comes to 'push'! my partner was 10 1b's!!!! where as all my siblings and I were only 6 1bs! does it run in the family do u think? (i hope the 61bs one does!!!)

Thats interesting about the twins, think im going to steer clear of cheese and things! haha, you have a good logic lauraloo... twins = 1 pregnancy only! think i fancy at least one more as well...

lou
xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

lauraloo24 said:


> Lou said:
> 
> 
> Lauraloo, what are the wives tales? it would be good to have twins, but I am more then happy with just the one for now! haha! what are your names??
> So far i have:
> Boys: Joshua, William, George, Thomas
> Girls: Emily, Emma, Hannah, Sophie
> 
> Not thought of middle names just yet though!
> 
> Roll on 2011 girls!!!
> 
> xxx
> 
> Well the old wives tales i've heard about conceiving twins is drink plenty of milk & eat lots of dairy products & yams (!) and also theres something about when you :sex: as well, but i cant remember when you're supposed to! i think you're right tho, one at a time is probably enough.Plus if i was lucky enough to have twins first time round then i probably wouldnt ever want any more children & would only go through the being pregnant experience the once, and I kind of want to do it a few times.
> 
> My names, well there are so many so heres a few:
> 
> Girl: Francesca, Olivia, Caitlin, Eleanor, Ruby
> Boy: Zachary, Benjamin, Jack, Joshua, Charlie
> 
> xxClick to expand...

 well popular name.


----------



## princess_x0

Lou said:


> Broody,
> 
> I know what you mean about being in a state. Thankfully I am quite lucky, my partner is 26 and is on a stable salary of around £55,000 a year!! but thats not stopping me from getting a job - cant wait to have a bit of disposible cash!! Is it true you have to be in a job for a whole year before maternity pay? I thought it was only 6months. We're planning on a long engagement as well as we want our babies at our wedding! How about you?
> 
> All those names are lovely, I hope you don't mind girls, but I've pinched a few to add to my list :rofl:
> 
> Im rather worried when time comes to 'push'! my partner was 10 1b's!!!! where as all my siblings and I were only 6 1bs! does it run in the family do u think? (i hope the 61bs one does!!!)
> 
> Thats interesting about the twins, think im going to steer clear of cheese and things! haha, you have a good logic lauraloo... twins = 1 pregnancy only! think i fancy at least one more as well...
> 
> lou
> xxx

Wow what does your partner do? Where can I get me one of those :rofl: xx


----------



## toffee87

Wow £55,000 a year! hehehe. 

My bf will be on £20,600 when we move in together. I thought that was a good amount hehehe. Once I'm qualified we'll be on a combined salary of atleast £40,200. Which means £2,520 a month


----------



## lauraloo24

princess_x0 said:


> Boys:
> Kaegan (Kay-Gan)
> Eoghan
> Morley
> Mason
> Carter
> Kai
> Kyan
> My fave is Eoghan Morley Kai :)
> Girls:
> Shola
> Shiann (Shy-anne)
> Brooke
> Lexi
> Kaiah
> Jasmyn
> Heidi
> Pheobe
> Jayde
> Mikah
> Shaye
> Ruby
> Skye
> Lacie
> Amelia
> Gracie
> Fave girls names are Loelle Riley Rose, Pheobe Jayde, Amelia Jayde or Mikah Shaye
> Lol too many :blush:

You have been thinking about this a lot! But lots of lovely names there!! Esp like Kai, Heidi and Amelia they are lovely names.xx


----------



## lauraloo24

broody21 said:


> Wow £55,000 a year! hehehe.
> 
> My bf will be on £20,600 when we move in together. I thought that was a good amount hehehe. Once I'm qualified we'll be on a combined salary of atleast £40,200. Which means £2,520 a month

Thats still a very good combined salary - more than me and the OH earn! xx


----------



## lauraloo24

MummyToAmberx said:


> lauraloo24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lou said:
> 
> 
> Lauraloo, what are the wives tales? it would be good to have twins, but I am more then happy with just the one for now! haha! what are your names??
> So far i have:
> Boys: Joshua, William, George, Thomas
> Girls: Emily, Emma, Hannah, Sophie
> 
> Not thought of middle names just yet though!
> 
> Roll on 2011 girls!!!
> 
> xxx
> 
> Well the old wives tales i've heard about conceiving twins is drink plenty of milk & eat lots of dairy products & yams (!) and also theres something about when you :sex: as well, but i cant remember when you're supposed to! i think you're right tho, one at a time is probably enough.Plus if i was lucky enough to have twins first time round then i probably wouldnt ever want any more children & would only go through the being pregnant experience the once, and I kind of want to do it a few times.
> 
> My names, well there are so many so heres a few:
> 
> Girl: Francesca, Olivia, Caitlin, Eleanor, Ruby
> Boy: Zachary, Benjamin, Jack, Joshua, Charlie
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> well popular name.Click to expand...

Yeah I have noticed that quite a few mums on here have LO's called Caitlin. Still, i think its a pretty name. xx


----------



## Lou

princess_x0 said:


> Lou said:
> 
> 
> Broody,
> 
> I know what you mean about being in a state. Thankfully I am quite lucky, my partner is 26 and is on a stable salary of around £55,000 a year!! but thats not stopping me from getting a job - cant wait to have a bit of disposible cash!! Is it true you have to be in a job for a whole year before maternity pay? I thought it was only 6months. We're planning on a long engagement as well as we want our babies at our wedding! How about you?
> 
> All those names are lovely, I hope you don't mind girls, but I've pinched a few to add to my list :rofl:
> 
> Im rather worried when time comes to 'push'! my partner was 10 1b's!!!! where as all my siblings and I were only 6 1bs! does it run in the family do u think? (i hope the 61bs one does!!!)
> 
> Thats interesting about the twins, think im going to steer clear of cheese and things! haha, you have a good logic lauraloo... twins = 1 pregnancy only! think i fancy at least one more as well...
> 
> lou
> xxx
> 
> Wow what does your partner do? Where can I get me one of those :rofl: xxClick to expand...

:rofl: HaHa!! I am extremely lucky to have him, hes brilliant and I love him to pieces, hes Pilot. Unfortunately with the awesome pay, there are a few risks like flying to afghanistan a few times a week thankfully the most hes away is for 3weeks at a time (and thats every 6months) . hes on a flat rate of around £49,000+ but with the allowances and something called 'flying pay' that he gets it takes it up to that amount.... 

But he has plenty of mates! :rofl:

I agree Lauraloo, lots of pretty names in amongst that list!!!

x x x


----------



## Lou

broody21 said:


> Wow £55,000 a year! hehehe.
> 
> My bf will be on £20,600 when we move in together. I thought that was a good amount hehehe. Once I'm qualified we'll be on a combined salary of atleast £40,200. Which means £2,520 a month

£2,520 is LOADS, you'll be definately fine financially when you come to have your little one!

xxx


----------



## toffee87

hehehe, just wish that time would come round when we're on that money. *sigh* lol. 

I'm going to be about £500 in to my overdraft when I start the years course. It's 0% interest luckily! And that's an amount I can solve in a couple of months of earning as a qualified teacher :D 

I hate debt :(


----------



## princess_x0

Lou said:


> princess_x0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lou said:
> 
> 
> Broody,
> 
> I know what you mean about being in a state. Thankfully I am quite lucky, my partner is 26 and is on a stable salary of around £55,000 a year!! but thats not stopping me from getting a job - cant wait to have a bit of disposible cash!! Is it true you have to be in a job for a whole year before maternity pay? I thought it was only 6months. We're planning on a long engagement as well as we want our babies at our wedding! How about you?
> 
> All those names are lovely, I hope you don't mind girls, but I've pinched a few to add to my list :rofl:
> 
> Im rather worried when time comes to 'push'! my partner was 10 1b's!!!! where as all my siblings and I were only 6 1bs! does it run in the family do u think? (i hope the 61bs one does!!!)
> 
> Thats interesting about the twins, think im going to steer clear of cheese and things! haha, you have a good logic lauraloo... twins = 1 pregnancy only! think i fancy at least one more as well...
> 
> lou
> xxx
> 
> Wow what does your partner do? Where can I get me one of those :rofl: xxClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: HaHa!! I am extremely lucky to have him, hes brilliant and I love him to pieces, hes Pilot. Unfortunately with the awesome pay, there are a few risks like flying to afghanistan a few times a week thankfully the most hes away is for 3weeks at a time (and thats every 6months) . hes on a flat rate of around £49,000+ but with the allowances and something called 'flying pay' that he gets it takes it up to that amount....
> 
> But he has plenty of mates! :rofl:
> 
> I agree Lauraloo, lots of pretty names in amongst that list!!!
> 
> x x xClick to expand...


Pilot. Wow now that's a job and a half!! My mum's bf lives next door to a pilot he's pretty loaded too. Bit of a manwhore though :rofl:
You are in uni aren't you? Forgive me if I'm wrong lol. But if so what are you studying?

BTW..I also thought you had to be working with a company 24 weeks before you have maternity leave? So you could get a job, fall pregnant in the first month of having that job and still be entitled to mat. pay coz you would have worked there 36 weeks by the time maternity leave comes? Well I think that's the way it goes with my company xxx


----------



## Lou

broody21 said:


> hehehe, just wish that time would come round when we're on that money. *sigh* lol.
> 
> I'm going to be about £500 in to my overdraft when I start the years course. It's 0% interest luckily! And that's an amount I can solve in a couple of months of earning as a qualified teacher :D
> 
> I hate debt :(

I am also £500 in my overdraft! at least we get an £800 top up in the summer, hopefully that will cover it and we can start job hunting in july2010!! debt sucks you are totally right! iv told my partner im going to pay of my SL fair and square and hes not going to help me at all!! so I am in your boat as well! boo :( teaching sounds like awesome fun! primary school or secondary?

x x x


----------



## princess_x0

broody21 said:


> hehehe, just wish that time would come round when we're on that money. *sigh* lol.
> 
> I'm going to be about £500 in to my overdraft when I start the years course. It's 0% interest luckily! And that's an amount I can solve in a couple of months of earning as a qualified teacher :D
> 
> I hate debt :(

You could solve that in a month, aren't teachers pretty well paid hun? xxx


----------



## Lou

princess_x0 said:


> Lou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> princess_x0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lou said:
> 
> 
> Broody,
> 
> I know what you mean about being in a state. Thankfully I am quite lucky, my partner is 26 and is on a stable salary of around £55,000 a year!! but thats not stopping me from getting a job - cant wait to have a bit of disposible cash!! Is it true you have to be in a job for a whole year before maternity pay? I thought it was only 6months. We're planning on a long engagement as well as we want our babies at our wedding! How about you?
> 
> All those names are lovely, I hope you don't mind girls, but I've pinched a few to add to my list :rofl:
> 
> Im rather worried when time comes to 'push'! my partner was 10 1b's!!!! where as all my siblings and I were only 6 1bs! does it run in the family do u think? (i hope the 61bs one does!!!)
> 
> Thats interesting about the twins, think im going to steer clear of cheese and things! haha, you have a good logic lauraloo... twins = 1 pregnancy only! think i fancy at least one more as well...
> 
> lou
> xxx
> 
> Wow what does your partner do? Where can I get me one of those :rofl: xxClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: HaHa!! I am extremely lucky to have him, hes brilliant and I love him to pieces, hes Pilot. Unfortunately with the awesome pay, there are a few risks like flying to afghanistan a few times a week thankfully the most hes away is for 3weeks at a time (and thats every 6months) . hes on a flat rate of around £49,000+ but with the allowances and something called 'flying pay' that he gets it takes it up to that amount....
> 
> But he has plenty of mates! :rofl:
> 
> I agree Lauraloo, lots of pretty names in amongst that list!!!
> 
> x x xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Pilot. Wow now that's a job and a half!! My mum's bf lives next door to a pilot he's pretty loaded too. Bit of a manwhore though :rofl:
> You are in uni aren't you? Forgive me if I'm wrong lol. But if so what are you studying?
> 
> BTW..I also thought you had to be working with a company 24 weeks before you have maternity leave? So you could get a job, fall pregnant in the first month of having that job and still be entitled to mat. pay coz you would have worked there 36 weeks by the time maternity leave comes? Well I think that's the way it goes with my company xxxClick to expand...


Well thats very interesting about the 24 weeks, and it works perfectly if its right!!Thank you very much!!!!! Yeah, I am still in uni, (unfortunately,) Im studying Accounting. It sounds seriously boring doesnt it? ............. It is! :rofl: but it has a decent amount of money to be made which initially motivated me. but my priorities have completely changed and I really just want to be happy in life with a loving family...

Which area do you work in? (you dont have to say if you would prefer!!)

lou
xxx

(p.s. most pilots are manwhores, its actually disgusting some of the stories he tells me, but i know hes not like that. He's far too honest to lie or cheat. :rofl: )


----------



## toffee87

They do get a good wage yes, not amazing, but it's good :)

My bf is gonna be a teacher when I start training, so he'll be on £20,600 a year. I'll have £900 with bursary/loan per month. So we'll get by. He's getting more than me now, even though he's only training. He gets £1,000 a month bursary :-O and keeps saying he'll save up for next year, but I hate the idea of not contributing!! I really do!


----------



## princess_x0

That is good, combined you will be pretty kooshty :) How comes he gets more busary? :O xxx


----------



## toffee87

Cause he's doing physics and it's a shortage subject. I'll be doing history (secondary).


----------



## princess_x0

Ohh =S


----------



## toffee87

Have I confused you more? hehe.

They need physics teachers more than history, there are plenty of history teachers. Science/Maths are desperate for teachers!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

lauraloo24 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauraloo24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lou said:
> 
> 
> Lauraloo, what are the wives tales? it would be good to have twins, but I am more then happy with just the one for now! haha! what are your names??
> So far i have:
> Boys: Joshua, William, George, Thomas
> Girls: Emily, Emma, Hannah, Sophie
> 
> Not thought of middle names just yet though!
> 
> Roll on 2011 girls!!!
> 
> xxx
> 
> Well the old wives tales i've heard about conceiving twins is drink plenty of milk & eat lots of dairy products & yams (!) and also theres something about when you :sex: as well, but i cant remember when you're supposed to! i think you're right tho, one at a time is probably enough.Plus if i was lucky enough to have twins first time round then i probably wouldnt ever want any more children & would only go through the being pregnant experience the once, and I kind of want to do it a few times.
> 
> My names, well there are so many so heres a few:
> 
> Girl: Francesca, Olivia, Caitlin, Eleanor, Ruby
> Boy: Zachary, Benjamin, Jack, Joshua, Charlie
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> well popular name.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I have noticed that quite a few mums on here have LO's called Caitlin. Still, i think its a pretty name. xxClick to expand...

it is a nice name x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Lou said:


> broody21 said:
> 
> 
> Wow £55,000 a year! hehehe.
> 
> My bf will be on £20,600 when we move in together. I thought that was a good amount hehehe. Once I'm qualified we'll be on a combined salary of atleast £40,200. Which means £2,520 a month
> 
> £2,520 is LOADS, you'll be definately fine financially when you come to have your little one!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

wow your so lucky!
my OH brings home around 1,000. I dont work. 
ive got 8grand worth of car to pay off LOL. 
like been said you'll be fine financially


----------



## toffee87

Hopefully 

It'll be a case of telling my OH that lol. I don't think they realise how hard it is being this broody, it's not like wanting a new car or computer like he wants lol.


----------



## Lou

broody21 said:


> Hopefully
> 
> It'll be a case of telling my OH that lol. I don't think they realise how hard it is being this broody, it's not like wanting a new car or computer like he wants lol.

awr! i feel for you broody!! its difficult isnt it, almost like a longing for something! im trying to get an assignment done as we type, but i can't get babies out of my head! lol!!!!

Guess we'll all have to try and keep busy! (easier said then done!) Ha. 

xxx


----------



## toffee87

Lol. I'm always looking at baby stuff, ttc stuff. Pricing up things! I'm in need of....a BABY lol.


----------



## flump1

Im with you guys!!! i hope (more for job reasons and OH) to have a bit of time after getting married before trying to conceive so we should start trying late 2010-2011. aaarrrgghh hate the thought of waiting all that time!! 

xxxx


----------



## lauraloo24

Fab, theres quite a few of us hoping for a 2011 :bfp: now! I count 6 of us - flump1,lou, princess,broody,mummytoamber & me!
Heres hoping we all get our hearts desire! :happydance: xx


----------



## Lou

I completely agree Lauraloo!

heres to hoping we all get a :bfp: Best of luck ladies! 

xxx


----------



## toffee87

Or that I get to try ;)

Here, here!


----------



## toffee87

Was just typing the reply and trying to scare the bf, and he said maybe  maybe the year after  Seemed promising the way he said it!

Hahaha and he just saw me write this and laughed "oh my god jen, that's like seconds after I said it" hehehe


----------



## Lou

wooohooo!! thats definately a good sign though!! hehe :happydance:

x x x


----------



## toffee87

He was saying "So you'll have finished training and be working, so yeah maybe" :D


----------



## princess_x0

Yay we have our own official 2011 :bfp: club :happydance: in this together girls :D xxx


----------



## princess_x0

broody21 said:


> Was just typing the reply and trying to scare the bf, and he said maybe  maybe the year after  Seemed promising the way he said it!
> 
> Hahaha and he just saw me write this and laughed "oh my god jen, that's like seconds after I said it" hehehe

yippittyyyy your OH is getting involved :D xxx


----------



## Lou

Broody thats fantastic news!! Congrats!!! Yey!!! I am loving this 2011 club! its great!!! haha

xxx


----------



## princess_x0

Lou said:


> princess_x0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> princess_x0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lou said:
> 
> 
> Broody,
> 
> I know what you mean about being in a state. Thankfully I am quite lucky, my partner is 26 and is on a stable salary of around £55,000 a year!! but thats not stopping me from getting a job - cant wait to have a bit of disposible cash!! Is it true you have to be in a job for a whole year before maternity pay? I thought it was only 6months. We're planning on a long engagement as well as we want our babies at our wedding! How about you?
> 
> All those names are lovely, I hope you don't mind girls, but I've pinched a few to add to my list :rofl:
> 
> Im rather worried when time comes to 'push'! my partner was 10 1b's!!!! where as all my siblings and I were only 6 1bs! does it run in the family do u think? (i hope the 61bs one does!!!)
> 
> Thats interesting about the twins, think im going to steer clear of cheese and things! haha, you have a good logic lauraloo... twins = 1 pregnancy only! think i fancy at least one more as well...
> 
> lou
> xxx
> 
> Wow what does your partner do? Where can I get me one of those :rofl: xxClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: HaHa!! I am extremely lucky to have him, hes brilliant and I love him to pieces, hes Pilot. Unfortunately with the awesome pay, there are a few risks like flying to afghanistan a few times a week thankfully the most hes away is for 3weeks at a time (and thats every 6months) . hes on a flat rate of around £49,000+ but with the allowances and something called 'flying pay' that he gets it takes it up to that amount....
> 
> But he has plenty of mates! :rofl:
> 
> I agree Lauraloo, lots of pretty names in amongst that list!!!
> 
> x x xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Pilot. Wow now that's a job and a half!! My mum's bf lives next door to a pilot he's pretty loaded too. Bit of a manwhore though :rofl:
> You are in uni aren't you? Forgive me if I'm wrong lol. But if so what are you studying?
> 
> BTW..I also thought you had to be working with a company 24 weeks before you have maternity leave? So you could get a job, fall pregnant in the first month of having that job and still be entitled to mat. pay coz you would have worked there 36 weeks by the time maternity leave comes? Well I think that's the way it goes with my company xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Well thats very interesting about the 24 weeks, and it works perfectly if its right!!Thank you very much!!!!! Yeah, I am still in uni, (unfortunately,) Im studying Accounting. It sounds seriously boring doesnt it? ............. It is! :rofl: but it has a decent amount of money to be made which initially motivated me. but my priorities have completely changed and I really just want to be happy in life with a loving family...
> 
> Which area do you work in? (you dont have to say if you would prefer!!)
> 
> lou
> xxx
> 
> (p.s. most pilots are manwhores, its actually disgusting some of the stories he tells me, but i know hes not like that. He's far too honest to lie or cheat. :rofl: )Click to expand...

Accounting wouldn't be my cup of tea, mainly coz I'm crap with numbers and it gets a bit jumbly after a while lol! I wouldn't mind the salary though :D
I work in lloyds/wetherspoons right now, just a little part time job as I'm still at college doing hairdressing. I have no idea what I want to do as my future career but defo want to be self employed, wedding planning maybe.. just all that hassle of building the business up lol. I'm such a lazy fart but I am pretty money orientated so it's always a motivation for me.

Lol _most_ not all I WANT A PILOT :hissy: (a nice one though :rofl) xxx


----------



## princess_x0

broody21 said:


> Have I confused you more? hehe.
> 
> They need physics teachers more than history, there are plenty of history teachers. Science/Maths are desperate for teachers!

A little..think there might be a shortage of braincells round here. To much baby brain :blush: xx


----------



## Lou

HaHaHa!!! Yeah, having a pilot is pretty cool except he can be away up to 5-6 nights a week! have a feeling its going to make ttc pretty difficult :dohh: 

I remember reading your post about wanting to be a wedding planner! that sounds like such an awesome job! Im well jealous, id love to do a 'cool' job like that! Accounting is the most boring thing in the world, but I think if i go back to work after LO is born, i will change career! (got exams to think about before any of that though. :cry:!!) I love lloyds and I also do bar work / waitressing in my spare time!! 

Have you got anything planned to make sure the next 2 years fly by?? Holidays?

xxx


----------



## princess_x0

Yeah very true, kinda similar to having a man in the army I guess.

Yeah I would like to be a wedding planner coz weddings do interest me quite a bit, not the actual marriage lol just the whole affair of arranging everything etc etc..
But as I am already doing hairdressing I am thinking of setting up a salon, in the next two years hopefully which will sure make the 2 years fly by lol! Just need to find the time and money to invest into it! Hopefully the credit crunch will be over soon. I know the key rule is not to price to high, the cheaper the salon, the more clients you get in! And the good thing about hairdressing as you can fit your job _around_ commitments such as kids etc. I'd probably just do mobile and look after my salon (if I have one lol!) for the first 4/5 years before my LO goes off to big school lol.
Lol yeah lloyds is good, cheap drinks and food, we are gunna have open decks night in the new year so we are getting better. 
Going to see chris brown on 3rd of jan, girls aloud in may, planning to go away with some friends in the summer, just rent a static caravan in great yarmouth and all chip in, get absolutely slaughtered for a few days :) Hopefully booking a holiday for end of 09/2010 with the girls, tunisia or egypt, somwhere cheap :rofl:
How about you lou? Got anything planned to make the time fly quicker? xxx


----------



## Lou

princess_x0 said:


> Yeah very true, kinda similar to having a man in the army I guess.
> 
> Yeah I would like to be a wedding planner coz weddings do interest me quite a bit, not the actual marriage lol just the whole affair of arranging everything etc etc..
> But as I am already doing hairdressing I am thinking of setting up a salon, in the next two years hopefully which will sure make the 2 years fly by lol! Just need to find the time and money to invest into it! Hopefully the credit crunch will be over soon. I know the key rule is not to price to high, the cheaper the salon, the more clients you get in! And the good thing about hairdressing as you can fit your job _around_ commitments such as kids etc. I'd probably just do mobile and look after my salon (if I have one lol!) for the first 4/5 years before my LO goes off to big school lol.
> Lol yeah lloyds is good, cheap drinks and food, we are gunna have open decks night in the new year so we are getting better.
> Going to see chris brown on 3rd of jan, girls aloud in may, planning to go away with some friends in the summer, just rent a static caravan in great yarmouth and all chip in, get absolutely slaughtered for a few days :) Hopefully booking a holiday for end of 09/2010 with the girls, tunisia or egypt, somwhere cheap :rofl:
> How about you lou? Got anything planned to make the time fly quicker? xxx

oooh wow! you sound like a busy bee!!! ur hols sound good Eygpt sounds lovely!!!

For me its:
* Finish Uni 2010... soo long
* Going to itally summer 09 and getting a work placement in Chelts
* when I finish uni im guna go on a cruise with Ed.
* Hopefully find a job - credit crunch permitting...
* We go away a few times a year to the caravan Eds parents have in yorkshire which is fun... like you, its usually carnage in the good ol' yorkshire pubs!
* hopefully then it'll be nearly 2011!! (fingers crossed)

Mines def not as cool as yours! girls aloud and chris brown sound awesome! I was guna go see chris brown on the 10th or 11th at liverpool, but got my nephews christening the next day so I cant!! Absolutely gutted! You'll have to let me know how he is!!!

How about the other girlies, what have you all got planned??

xxx


----------



## Lou

P.s. Your dead right about being able to arrange your work around your kids as a self-employed hair dressor!! I wish you all the best!! you'll have to keep us up to date with hows its all going! :)

xxx


----------



## princess_x0

Very expensive busy bee I may add. This all depends on the money I can save =| :rofl:
Yeah I cannot wait to see chris brown he is sooo fit! Shall get lots of videos to show everyone :D Is there not another date you can go? 
Italy sounds gorgeous, always wanted to go there but a bit out of reach for me right now lol! I would love to go on a cruise! I was considering working on a cruise ship but I don't think I could work away from my family for 8 months tbh.. Where is this cruise taking you? 
I love camping! Bit of a kid, get all excited when I go and stay in my nans caravan at the local caravan park :rofl:

xxx


----------



## princess_x0

Thankyou hun :D:D:D xxx


----------



## Lou

I havent even checked other dates you know! :dohh: lol have had sooo much work on recently, i completely forgot! you're completely right, hes GORGEOUS!!! haha!! I am looking forward to the vids! :D

Not sure about the cruise yet, hopefully somewhere hot!! Any suggestions? I really wanted to go to the maldives, but Ed said that he wants to go somewhere like that for our honeymoon... (not complaining! haha!)

Camping is boss isnt it!!! Deffo going to take my LO's when they finally arrive!


Your next 2 year line up is expensive, but your entitled to spend a bit on you before your little one arrives and you spend it all on them instead haha! So when did u say in 2011 you were hoping to TTC? (sorry if i dont reply tonight, starting to feel sleeeppyyy!!)

xxx


----------



## toffee87

Heheheh loving all those plans!

I'm hoping to go on a few holidays:

Canada
Somewhere cheap and nice like Greece 
Get 2 kittens
Moving in with bf summer 2009 to start Uni in Sep.
Finish Uni in June 2010, Uni will be busy so that will make the year fly by!
Get a teaching job September 2010
Possibly get married, depending on money! Although we wouldn't spend the average of £17,000 I hear now! 

I've been to Egypt, lovely place  If you do go, PM me and I'll give you some travel tips!


----------



## lauraloo24

Hi girls!

Broody, sounds like your OH is starting to show an interest in babies, yay! :happydance:

My plans for making the next two years pass quickly are:

Move house next year, possibly moving nearer to my parents

Go to America as its somewhere we both really want to go before we have children

Get a new job that I enjoy

Get a new car

Get a puppy

Try & save as much money as possible!

Nothing too exciting, and I have a feeling that the next two years will pass soooo slowly but *fx* they wont!


----------



## toffee87

He is and today we were discussing it more :D 

Seems like he is definitely fine with it in 2011, depending if the situation changes! 

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :D :D :D

So excited :happydance:

Here's to us ladies getting a :bfp: in 2010/2011 :happydance:


----------



## lauraloo24

broody21 said:


> He is and today we were discussing it more :D
> 
> Seems like he is definitely fine with it in 2011, depending if the situation changes!
> 
> Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :D :D :D
> 
> So excited :happydance:
> 
> Here's to us ladies getting a :bfp: in 2010/2011 :happydance:

YAY! 

Yeah I do hope we all get our :bfp: by end of 2011 at the latest.... After all thats nearly 3 years away, we'll have been such good & patient girls I think we'd deserve it by then!

We shall have to keep encouraging each other and keep each other going, and the time will fly by I hope! Would be nice if we were all in first tri together.


----------



## toffee87

Indeed, I'd go crazy without you lot hehe. We can vent about all our broodyness here :D 

I would put a ticker up, but I don't know at what time of the year we'll try!


----------



## lauraloo24

broody21 said:


> Indeed, I'd go crazy without you lot hehe. We can vent about all our broodyness here :D
> 
> I would put a ticker up, but I don't know at what time of the year we'll try!

I dont know for definite either, but got OH to agree that we'd review our situation towards end of 2010. I'm not going to let him convince me to wait any longer (unless we are in a really dire situation) so we should be TTC by Jan 2011.


----------



## princess_x0

Lou said:


> I havent even checked other dates you know! :dohh: lol have had sooo much work on recently, i completely forgot! you're completely right, hes GORGEOUS!!! haha!! I am looking forward to the vids! :D
> 
> Not sure about the cruise yet, hopefully somewhere hot!! Any suggestions? I really wanted to go to the maldives, but Ed said that he wants to go somewhere like that for our honeymoon... (not complaining! haha!)
> 
> Camping is boss isnt it!!! Deffo going to take my LO's when they finally arrive!
> 
> 
> Your next 2 year line up is expensive, but your entitled to spend a bit on you before your little one arrives and you spend it all on them instead haha! So when did u say in 2011 you were hoping to TTC? (sorry if i dont reply tonight, starting to feel sleeeppyyy!!)
> 
> xxx

Awwh I see :( He will be back sometime soon though. Hmm..Cruising..Carribean Islands? They are gorgeous! Went to dominican republic last christmas and it was bloody lushhh!

I have a feeling camping would be much better with kids lol! 

I'm not sure, given the fact I'm off men right now due to my vile ex boyfriend who knows. If I do meet somone in 2009 I will be getting implant removed in august 2011, if I am in a decent relationship and financial position hopefully around august/september, 2012 may/june baby sounds lurvleeey lol :D How about you? xxx


----------



## princess_x0

broody21 said:


> Heheheh loving all those plans!
> 
> I'm hoping to go on a few holidays:
> 
> Canada
> Somewhere cheap and nice like Greece
> Get 2 kittens
> Moving in with bf summer 2009 to start Uni in Sep.
> Finish Uni in June 2010, Uni will be busy so that will make the year fly by!
> Get a teaching job September 2010
> Possibly get married, depending on money! Although we wouldn't spend the average of £17,000 I hear now!
> 
> I've been to Egypt, lovely place  If you do go, PM me and I'll give you some travel tips!

You have? Oh where abouts would you reccomend? xx


----------



## toffee87

We went to Sharm El Sheikh. It's nice, we stayed in a hotel called Grand Rotana. It's 5*, we booked things seperately and it cost £407 including flights, hotel and insurance. That's half board at a 5* hotel! Booked on otbeach.com Have to be careful these days though, with the air companies going bust! 

Look on hotel reviews for whatever you chose, as some are known for crap food and food poisoning! 

Also if you go on trips take loo roll and don't talk to people standing outside shops! They try to make you buy by appearing nice.


----------



## princess_x0

Blimey £407!! Talk about brilliant bargain!!
Ok lol! Thanks for the advice huni xxx


----------



## Lou

[/QUOTE]

Awwh I see :( He will be back sometime soon though. Hmm..Cruising..Carribean Islands? They are gorgeous! Went to dominican republic last christmas and it was bloody lushhh!

I have a feeling camping would be much better with kids lol! 

I'm not sure, given the fact I'm off men right now due to my vile ex boyfriend who knows. If I do meet somone in 2009 I will be getting implant removed in august 2011, if I am in a decent relationship and financial position hopefully around august/september, 2012 may/june baby sounds lurvleeey lol :D How about you? xxx[/QUOTE]

Good evening girlies!

2012 sounds like a good time to have a LO running around!! I'm going to start trying around this time in 2 years I think. Unless I start to enjoy my time with Ed, without uni getting in the way... I dont live with him yet (forgot to add that on to the list!) Im in liverpool, so we barely get to see each other! So I may well be joining you on your 2012 adventures. Is anyone else worried about TTC concieve thing? Cos im on the pill, i dont record my ov times and i really dont think id know how to if i tried! HAHAHA!!!
Has anyone been upto anything interesting today? I need cheering up, been doing a Mahusive essay that is boring the heck out of me... Im only a 1/4 of the way through. :(

xxx


----------



## princess_x0

Yeah it does :) 
I heard living with them makes a huge difference, are you two engaged?
I'm extremely worried about TTC/being pregnant as I had a termination, there is less chance of getting pregnant, and higher risks of complications, ectopic pregnancies and miscarriage :( Hopefully I will be ok, (fx) my mum had two terminations and two miscarriages though. I'm sure we will pic up how to track our cycles once we start TTC lol! 
I went to college, bout as interesting as it gets. Doing anything nice for xmas? xxx


----------



## Lou

nooo, not engaged yet, though he said he wants to be engaged when he has kids and have a long engagement. Can only mean good things! hehe! Im sorry to hear about your termination hun, don't worry about TTC just yet, just take one step at a time and do all you can now to give yourself the best chance possible. I dont know if you do already but you could go swimming a couple of times a week, or go for a jog? Start eating healthily (not that im saying you dont already!! :rofl: ) and generally get yourself to the best you can be. (i'll join you and we can do it together! :rofl:) 

Is it sad that Im actually looking forward to the :witch: this month? it means one less till we TTC! :happydance:

Im not doing anything too great for xmas, just with the family and I have alot of exams in January to revise for, so I will be working mainly. I do however plan to have an awesome night on newyears!! (and then I'll start getting myself into shape etc as a new years resolution perhaps?!) How about you, what have you got planned?

xxx


----------



## princess_x0

Awwh your kids will be at your wedding :D Little page boys/bridesmaids :D:D 
It's ok, thanks hun :) Yeah I wish I did eat healthy, today I skipped breakfast, had a xmas party at college so ate alot chocolate and crisps, came home ate a box of maltesers :blush: but couldn't eat my tea coz i was so stuffed lol aswell as smoked 14 ciggerettes. My exercise consists of walking downstairs. I'm sooo lazy. I am giving up fags in new year and getting on my cross trainer!!! Need to lose a couple of stone let myself go. You want to join me?

No it isn't in the slightest bit sad hun! See it as a small milestone!!

Nothing special, trip round everyones house to see family xmas day, dad has his engagement party saturday (fantastic-not) Idk what I'm doing new years yet, theres a rave which i quite fancy but I have to work new years god damn it lol. xxx


----------



## Lou

Awrr! I feel awful for you having to work new years! thats rather gutting!!!

I would love to join you in the 'getting fit challenge' haha I do quite a bit of sport, but recently tore my thigh muscle playing football, so I havent played for 5 weeks! dohh: ) Don't worry about eating chocs and crisps, we can sort that out in the new year!! I had a WHOLE (med size) galaxy bar yesterday! Oops! it was like pringles, once i'd started it, i couldnt stop!! haha! but it was gooood 

Well done on giving up the cigarettes in the new year! We'll all be here to support you! 

Your dads engagement party could be good fun!! :rofl:

xxxx


----------



## princess_x0

Lol chris brown makes up for it! :D Managed to get my shifts covered :happydance:
Ohmy that sounds bloody painful! Are you not finding it hard to walk/walk up the stairs etc? I'm a baby lol. 
Thanks, now lets see if I actually manage to do it this year :rofl:

Yeah terrorising step mum to be can be fun sometimes :rofl:
xxx


----------



## lauraloo24

Is anyone else worried about TTC concieve thing? Cos im on the pill, i dont record my ov times and i really dont think id know how to if i tried! HAHAHA!!!
Has anyone been upto anything interesting today? I need cheering up, been doing a Mahusive essay that is boring the heck out of me... Im only a 1/4 of the way through. :(

xxx[/QUOTE]

Yup, I'm also worried about the TTC thing as have been on the pill for 2.5 years now. Had really regular periods before going on the pill, dont know what will happen when I come off or how long it will take to conceive!! Although i've heard that being on the pill doesnt negatively effect trying to conceive. Different for everyone i guess!!


----------



## lauraloo24

Lou said:


> Awrr! I feel awful for you having to work new years! thats rather gutting!!!
> 
> I would love to join you in the 'getting fit challenge' haha I do quite a bit of sport, but recently tore my thigh muscle playing football, so I havent played for 5 weeks! dohh: ) Don't worry about eating chocs and crisps, we can sort that out in the new year!! I had a WHOLE (med size) galaxy bar yesterday! Oops! it was like pringles, once i'd started it, i couldnt stop!! haha! but it was gooood
> 
> Well done on giving up the cigarettes in the new year! We'll all be here to support you!
> 
> Your dads engagement party could be good fun!! :rofl:
> 
> xxxx


I think i need to join you too!! This last week at work there have been tins of celebrations, roses, quality street etc & i have totally pigged out. to the point where i actually feel sick of eating chocolate! new year, new start!! i want to be a fit mum, if i got preggers now i'd be absolutely massive at 9 months and it would be so hard to lose all that weight...


----------



## Lou

Hahaha:rofl: at least terrorising her will keep you busy for the next 2 years!!! LOL

My leg was agony! haha I couldnt move for about 2 weeks, but thankfully i got some physiotherapy to help me out!! I am back to swimming (gently for a while still) but after xmas i should be back to hockey, football and hopefully a bit of jogging (and Rugby if i have to...)

I was just looking in the 3rd Tri section, how cool is it that Poloprincess had her baby:baby:! she said that shes only slept for 2 hours! Yikes! haha Bring it on is what I say!!! I CANT WAIT!!! :happydance:

Have you told your fambo your wanting to TTC in 2 years give or take? 

xxx


----------



## Lou

Welcome on board the 'getting fit' train for the new year Lauraloo!! Looking forward to it now TBH. :)

I've also been on the pill for around 2 years, by the time we TTC it will be nearer 4. I think Im planning to come off spring 2010, to give my body chance to recover... then TTC starting 2011 onwards, depending on how long it takes... When are you planning to come off??

xxx


----------



## lauraloo24

Lou said:


> Welcome on board the 'getting fit' train for the new year Lauraloo!! Looking forward to it now TBH. :)
> 
> I've also been on the pill for around 2 years, by the time we TTC it will be nearer 4. I think Im planning to come off spring 2010, to give my body chance to recover... then TTC starting 2011 onwards, depending on how long it takes... When are you planning to come off??
> 
> xxx

Hoping to come off the pill sometime in 2010, summer maybe? Hoping things return to normal pretty quickly so we can start TTC by end of 2010/start 2011. Would love a September 2011 baby! what about you? xx


----------



## Lou

i might try and hold on until march time as I would love a Nov/December baby!!! perfect for christmas! hehe

would be good to go through 1st tri with familiar girls though. :)

xxx


----------



## princess_x0

Yeah PP's baby was born on due date! :happydance: I'm sure PP will agree that baby Brooke is well worth all the crying :D:D 
My you are well active I need to a leave take out of your book! Where do you get all this energy from lou??
Yeah, I do find terrorising her well fun, but I have to be on best behaviour this year as I want daddy to buy me a car :rofl:
Fambo mean family? And did you mean me lol? =S If so, no I haven't exactly told my mum, she is gunna be a suprise granny, I wouldn't tell I was TTC she would go mental haha. But she has a pretty good idea she will be 'ganma' soon. She knows how much I regret the termination and how much I want to be a mummy lol! 
Good luck on september 2011 babys!!! 
We now have a bfp club and a get fit club. Lmaooo :) WTT could make our own 'biggest loosers' thread. Get fit for pregnancy *thumbs up* xxx


----------



## Lou

haha completely agree!!

Awr, im sure she would love to be a ganma!! and your LO would get spoiled rotten! Def stay in your daddys good books, a cars well worth being good for 5hrs!! haha

I dont have the energy, im in some club with uni, so I have to do these things, seriously, full contact rugby is horrendous, i actually dread playing it! haha have been greatful for the injury the past 5 weeks :rofl: 

The pics of mini PP are gorgeous! I feel soooo broody now! lol

xxxx


----------



## toffee87

About the pill, basically some women go back to normal straight away, others a year or so later. I've heard that you have to give 6 months for the pill to fully leave the system and my mum took a year for her to conceive after being on it. A year is quite common, so perhaps come off atleast 6 months before you want to try. The majority of women don't ovulate on the pill, so charting would prove pointless. As your cycles may change after the pill and your real ovulation date may be cycle day 25, rather than the pill at 14 (if you do O on the pill, very unlikely though). 

If you have any questions about charting, feel free to ask. I've charted for almost 2 years now! I now use the ladycomp for contraception, it's a more fool proof form of charting. Look it up on the net :) I love it! It's not the rhytem method. I'm crap at explaining so look on the site if you're curious :D 

I just came back from an Abba night, I'm so tired though! I was a right party pooper lol.


----------



## whiteeyez22

If i don't end up pregnant before then...Than i will def being hoping for a BFP in 2011 maybe 2010 just depending on when i fall pregnant!!gl to you hun


----------



## lauraloo24

broody21 said:


> About the pill, basically some women go back to normal straight away, others a year or so later. I've heard that you have to give 6 months for the pill to fully leave the system and my mum took a year for her to conceive after being on it. A year is quite common, so perhaps come off atleast 6 months before you want to try. The majority of women don't ovulate on the pill, so charting would prove pointless. As your cycles may change after the pill and your real ovulation date may be cycle day 25, rather than the pill at 14 (if you do O on the pill, very unlikely though).
> 
> If you have any questions about charting, feel free to ask. I've charted for almost 2 years now! I now use the ladycomp for contraception, it's a more fool proof form of charting. Look it up on the net :) I love it! It's not the rhytem method. I'm crap at explaining so look on the site if you're curious :D
> 
> I just came back from an Abba night, I'm so tired though! I was a right party pooper lol.


I think you're right, shouldnt expect it to happen straight away as I'll have been on the pill for over 4 years by then. May come off the pill in Spring 2010 then.... and won't try but won't prevent either. See what happens, might end up happening sooner than we think! But if nothing happens of its own accord may start ttc seriously by Dec 2010.Seems like a plan!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

broody21 said:


> About the pill, basically some women go back to normal straight away, others a year or so later. I've heard that you have to give 6 months for the pill to fully leave the system and my mum took a year for her to conceive after being on it. A year is quite common, so perhaps come off atleast 6 months before you want to try. The majority of women don't ovulate on the pill, so charting would prove pointless. As your cycles may change after the pill and your real ovulation date may be cycle day 25, rather than the pill at 14 (if you do O on the pill, very unlikely though).
> 
> If you have any questions about charting, feel free to ask. I've charted for almost 2 years now! I now use the ladycomp for contraception, it's a more fool proof form of charting. Look it up on the net :) I love it! It's not the rhytem method. I'm crap at explaining so look on the site if you're curious :D
> 
> I just came back from an Abba night, I'm so tired though! I was a right party pooper lol.

off reading that i must been lucky to conceive amber while on it.
i really hope i dont have problems when i come off it next year.


----------



## toffee87

Where are all my lovely broody ladies? hehe x


----------



## Lou

Hey Broody!

I am still here, although I may not be around as much. Unfortunately I've got a few exams to revise for and I reallly want to get as much done before xmas so I can enjoy it with my bf! 

How are you anyway chick? Been up to much?

xxxx


----------



## toffee87

Awww, bless you! Hope they all go ok!

Well, I have a new challenge lol. History is just too hard to get on a course, 2 good uni's offered interviews but no place. And 2 low down uni's won't even interview me?! weird! Anyway, so I'm going to change my course to RE, there's a shortage of RE teachers and it was what I applied for before but changed my mind lol. The bonus is, i'll get £3,000 more of a bursary, I'll get a job quicker and after a years teaching I get £2,500  (baby fund wooo) hehe. 

So I've got all that to sort out on Monday. I'm working this eve and can't be arsed lol. 

I haven't mentioned it on here, but I've been on anti-depressants since October 07. I'm now cutting down my dose one more level again :) Should be off by my 22nd :) yaaay!

How're you,other than the revising?


----------



## lauraloo24

Hi all, what you been up to today?

My days been manic, decided to brave tescos this morning & it was so busy....ended up spending a hell of a lot, luckily my OH's boss had given him an £80 gift voucher as an end of year bonus....a bottle of wine broke in the boot of my car tho, dont you just hate it when that happens.....my car now reeks of white wine!! 

going out to a james bond themed cocktail party tonight, should be fun!! got a fab monsoon dress to wear, which was a total bargain off bigwardrobe.com - if you havent been on there i recommend it!!

xxx


----------



## Lou

broody21 said:


> Awww, bless you! Hope they all go ok!
> 
> Well, I have a new challenge lol. History is just too hard to get on a course, 2 good uni's offered interviews but no place. And 2 low down uni's won't even interview me?! weird! Anyway, so I'm going to change my course to RE, there's a shortage of RE teachers and it was what I applied for before but changed my mind lol. The bonus is, i'll get £3,000 more of a bursary, I'll get a job quicker and after a years teaching I get £2,500  (baby fund wooo) hehe.
> 
> So I've got all that to sort out on Monday. I'm working this eve and can't be arsed lol.
> 
> I haven't mentioned it on here, but I've been on anti-depressants since October 07. I'm now cutting down my dose one more level again :) Should be off by my 22nd :) yaaay!
> 
> How're you,other than the revising?

Changing to RE sounds like a brilliant Idea, especially if its what you wanted initially, and the bonus's look sweet! Im rather jealous!! The lower down unis probs know ur too good for them and dont want to embarrass themselves! hehe!!! Welldone on lowering to Anti-D's thats brilliant!! we'll all be here to help you along in the new year. :) 

Going to work sounds like a nightmare, I feel bad for you!! iv taken a while off, so i can revise, which, surprisingly, they gave me! (not complaining!!!) Have u got all ur xmas prezzies all wrapped up etc??? just think in 3 years time, we all might have a LO to wrap prezzies for!! How exciting is that!!!???

xxx


----------



## Lou

lauraloo24 said:


> Hi all, what you been up to today?
> 
> My days been manic, decided to brave tescos this morning & it was so busy....ended up spending a hell of a lot, luckily my OH's boss had given him an £80 gift voucher as an end of year bonus....a bottle of wine broke in the boot of my car tho, dont you just hate it when that happens.....my car now reeks of white wine!!
> 
> going out to a james bond themed cocktail party tonight, should be fun!! got a fab monsoon dress to wear, which was a total bargain off bigwardrobe.com - if you havent been on there i recommend it!!
> 
> xxx

oooh wow! iv never heard of that site... i will be adding it to my Favs now though!! thanks!!

Gutted about the wine!! haha, i hate it when things like that happen. people you give lifts too think ur a pure alcoholic! hahaha!!! Good work on braving tesco as well!! i put my head in yesterday and walked straight back out again!!!

haha

I've decided that im going to wrap up a pair of mini baby booties for Eds stocking, i know he'll see the funny side of it, but was hoping it would spur him on a bit more... plus if all else fails, we need to give our friends new born an xmas prezzie, so it can only be good... can't it?? hahaha

enjoy ur party tonight Lauraloo!! sounds fantastic


xxx


----------



## toffee87

Hehehehehehe that does sound great :)

I told someone at work that we're trying in 2011, makes it seem so much more real! 

My bf was jokingly pretendingly eating my foot (as you do) and he said when I do that to the kids, they'll be like "noooo, daddy don't" and that just made me so broody hehe. That he mentions it more, he really is getting excited and I'm so happy :)

Work was Okay, but in the new year I'm gonna look else where! I'm in at 8.30am tomorrow :( opening the store! 

Thanks for the support on coming off the meds :)


----------



## princess_x0

Hey girly wirlyyyss :D :happydance:
How is everyoneee? Haven't been able to get on here for a while, been dead busy with christmas and work and everything. Blaaah!
4 more sleeps til santaaa :happydance:

ANDDD...
*Mummytoamberx-* Sorry to be too nosey, I'm just a bit curious but I think I read somewhere that you didn't find out that you were pregnant with your little girl til you were 19 weeks gone? Sorry if this is totally wrong. But if I read right, did you have periods etc hun? xxxx


----------



## toffee87

Helloooooo! 

I'm good thanks, just been thinking of how fast 2008 has gone! It really is scary! It doesn't feel that long ago that I had my 21st stuff, that was 9 months ago! 

Which means the next 2 years can only go faster ;)


----------



## princess_x0

Good to hear!
I know! Well as far as I'm concerned good bloody ridance to 2008 shittiest year yet! :rofl: Bring on 2009 and please let it be a lucky year!! xx


----------



## toffee87

How're you princess?


----------



## princess_x0

Not bad ta :) How's your weekend been? xx


----------



## toffee87

Okay, just wish I had more money! I'm soooo poor! I'll be better off when I'm training as a teacher living off bursarys than now! There are no jobs that I can get, so I'm stuck in subway :( Ah well, it's only for 7 more months if I don't get a different job! 

Just watching a bit of the mighty boosh hehe. Love it! Going to the cinema tomorrow night to see twilight :) 

You got much planned, been upto much?

I forget it Christmas on Thursday lol. Other than that, doing much?


----------



## princess_x0

Know the feeling, trying to come up with a plan to make more money. I really want to set up a small business, but with everything going on it's not really the best idea. Still only 44 days (yes I'm counting down the days :rofl:) and I turn 18, means more hours in lloyds :happydance:

I really wana see twilight looks brilliant! Let me know how it is! 

Not got much planned, meant to be going to some club tomorrow night coz N-Dubz are gunna be there, not sure yet but my mum wants to go lol.

I'm not bothered about christmas, can't wait til chris brown though, 13 sleeps to go :happydance: You doing much for christmas?
xxx


----------



## toffee87

Whens your birthday? Mine's 7th of march :)

Just got the family coming over-Uncle, his partner and teenager. Mum's got a lot of cooking to do hehe. Not doing much for New years either, no money so we're getting a take away and relaxing. Although I can't be arsed with going to the pub this year anyway, was far too busy last year!


----------



## toffee87

Ooooh I just saw a photo of a friends new born, all snuggled and asleep. It made me almost cry, it was the cutest ever! 

I feel so emotional when I think that could be me in 2 years time :) :) :)


----------



## lauraloo24

princess_x0 said:


> Good to hear!
> I know! Well as far as I'm concerned good bloody ridance to 2008 shittiest year yet! :rofl: Bring on 2009 and please let it be a lucky year!! xx

I totally agree, in fact i dont know anyone who's had a good 2008. I've put on about a stone in weight & its been a really stressful and manic year. Heres to 2009 being a much better year!!


----------



## princess_x0

Mines 2nd feb, yours ain't far after I see! How was twilight? Awh yeah I know how you feel, I went to see my baby cousin today, he had the right hump and kept crying at me which got me upset coz I thought he didn't like me any more :cry: lol! But he was alright after a kip and a feed :rofl:.
Lauraloo, I know I don't think anyone has had a brilliant year this year! Here's to hoping for a better one next year! Fx! xxx


----------



## toffee87

We didn't go and see it in the end. I'm skint so we watched the film 'room 1408' it's good! really recommend it! I've heard great stuff about twilight though! I may just have to wait for it to be downloadable (illegally lol).


----------



## princess_x0

Oh never heard of that film! What's it about? Yeah good plan, I know a website you can watch them free online with out having to download them, that is if you don't wanna download it and put it on DVD lol. I just use the website coz I'm not clever enough to do all that jazz :blush: xx


----------



## lauraloo24

princess_x0 said:


> Mines 2nd feb, yours ain't far after I see! How was twilight? Awh yeah I know how you feel, I went to see my baby cousin today, he had the right hump and kept crying at me which got me upset coz I thought he didn't like me any more :cry:

This always happens to me when other people give me their babies to hold...they always cry & I cant wait to hand them back. Am hoping it wont be like that when I have my own - my baby better like me! :rofl:


----------



## toffee87

hehehehe of course they will


----------



## Lou

Hey Girlies!

Thought I would wish you all a Merry Christmas!! :D I hope Santa brings you everything you asked for.

x x x x


----------



## CrystalBell

enjoy the wait and make the most of it. xxx


----------



## lauraloo24

CrystalBell said:


> enjoy the wait and make the most of it. xxx

i think this is very good advice.....lately been feeling glad that we're waiting, although i do want a baby there is still a lot I haven't done with my life yet. I plan on making the most of the next couple of years before children take over my life!!


----------



## Lou

lauraloo24 said:


> CrystalBell said:
> 
> 
> enjoy the wait and make the most of it. xxx
> 
> i think this is very good advice.....lately been feeling glad that we're waiting, although i do want a baby there is still a lot I haven't done with my life yet. I plan on making the most of the next couple of years before children take over my life!!Click to expand...

I agree, I don't know whether its because I've been busy with UNI work, but theres so much I havent done, purely because of uni... I feel like I should enjoy a few years with my bf and see how things go... who knows, maybe I wont be a 2011 TTCer after all! :blush: lol If i fell pregnant in 2011, it wouldnt be the end of the world in the slightest. But right now i feel like theres so much i want to achieve before i, as Lauraloo said let 'children take over my life!!' (saying that, i'll probs feel completely different tomorrow! haha) 
Hope you all had a fantastic xmas girls.
xxx


----------



## princess_x0

Hey girlys! Hope you all enjoyed your christmas!!
I have also been thinking about waiting and yeah, there is so much I wanna do with my life yet, I want to get my own business set up and have my own place, I also wanna spoil myself rotten and spend silly amounts on little things, just because personally I think I owe it to myself. Just ordered myself a new pair of ugg boots so already started on that :rofl: 
xxx


----------



## toffee87

Hope you all had nice Christmas's! 

What did Santa bring you? I got an ipod nano off my bf, breakdown cover off my parents, and then £100 off other family (lots of step family) so I bought a camera for £60 and a new cd player with ipod connector for my car £40 off ebay hehe. Love ebay! 

Lots of chocolate and smellies left over. Will have eaten all of it (the choc that is) by new year hehe. 

Lou, I know what you mean. Today I feel as though I could wait 6 years, but I know in a matter of days I'll be thinking 2 years is too long hehe.


----------



## princess_x0

Heeey :D
I got £350 makeup perfume lots of sweeties some CDs and my mum paid for me to go see chris brown next weekend lol.
Not alot really! Lol joking x
I changed my mind today I feel like I WANT to be pregnant now. My friend from work is a week late and I am totally jealous right now, although she isn't in a great position as she isn't sure what to do or who the dad is. But hey if that was me I would be so over the moon. Plus it would be a miracle, (not so) virgin mary all over again :rofl:
How is everyone feeling today, still feel like they might not be trying in 2011?
xxx


----------



## Lou

Hey Girlies,

I had a fabulous christmas thank you. I got £150 from the family, a new address book (desperately needed!!) some alcohol. (mmm), some nice new duvet covers and pillows for my big new double bed. My BF is coming to see me tonight, haven't seen him in ages as hes been away in afghanistan, so have had to put up with two, 40min calls and little msn chats for the last 6 weeks!! Can't wait for my xmas prezzies!! (and to see him of course LOL.)

I do still feel a bit like that at the mo Princess, :dohh: I don't know why though. I'll have a good old chat with him tonight, plus we're going to see my best friends 3week old tomorrow, so it'll probably kick-start my broodymetre! hehe

Whats everyones plans for the New Year then?

xxx


----------



## princess_x0

I hope your OH has got you lots of nice pressies :D Lmao xx
I don't know yet :dohh: x


----------



## Lou

hehehe so do i 

Im so annoyed, I went to thorntons and got some gorgeous chocolates for him, and my grans bloody dog came over at the weekend and has torn the box to shreds, drooled all over the chocolates and has eaten most. Im so annoyed with it... stupid dog! definately more of a cat woman i think! LOL!

U getting excited for Chris Brown then?

xxx


----------



## lauraloo24

Lou said:


> hehehe so do i
> 
> Im so annoyed, I went to thorntons and got some gorgeous chocolates for him, and my grans bloody dog came over at the weekend and has torn the box to shreds, drooled all over the chocolates and has eaten most. Im so annoyed with it... stupid dog! definately more of a cat woman i think! LOL!
> 
> U getting excited for Chris Brown then?
> 
> xxx

Gutted about the chocolates - thorntons ones are far too nice and expensive to be eaten by a dog...

I still think i'll be TTC in 2011, I'm just glad that we're not TTC or pregnant now as things arent ideal.... I think 2 years is about right, things should be more secure for us & we'll have done a few more things that we want to do with our lives before "settling down."


----------



## toffee87

It's hard to tell past a year really. I mean anything cound happen! That's the annoying thing. I've just laid an egg and not been broody. How messed up is that?! (I have hormonal depression, so they are totally the wrong way round. I'm broody the rest of the time lol).


----------



## chaznchipz

I could quite easily have a 2011 child. OH and I are probably going to start trying after next xmas (2010) so depending how long it takes to conceive, my baby could well be born in 2011!!! :happydance:


----------



## toffee87

What's everyone doing for new year? We're getting a take away and drinking wine hehe. 

Oh my days, it's SO cold here. 0.5C! I just washed my car, and it didn't take long cause it was too cold I rushed it lol. I have 4 days off work now, back on Friday! Trying to find things to do...


----------



## princess_x0

I'm having my mates round, cba to go out way to expensive and it's going to WAY to cold! Lmao :) and my bestie and I decided to have this year in as it is the last one before we turn 18!
Enjoy your last 4 days hun :D
How is everyone feeling on the baby scale today?
I feel totally different today, I feel like I want a baby, but I don't at the same time. My friend found out she was pregnant yesterday, I was with her when she did the test and she didn't know what to think. At the time I felt really sorry for her. Which was weird. But now I feel so so so over the moon for her coz she is so happy. She keeps texting me saying things like 'I can't wait to feel bubs kick!' etc. And we are going baby shopping this friday. I feel like coz such a close friend is having a baby, it's kind of feeding my addiction of pregnancy and such. Sound weird?
xxx


----------



## princess_x0

Lou said:


> hehehe so do i
> 
> Im so annoyed, I went to thorntons and got some gorgeous chocolates for him, and my grans bloody dog came over at the weekend and has torn the box to shreds, drooled all over the chocolates and has eaten most. Im so annoyed with it... stupid dog! definately more of a cat woman i think! LOL!
> 
> U getting excited for Chris Brown then?
> 
> xxx

Omg bloody dog! I would have shot it! :rofl: 
I am indeed 5 days :happydance: xxx


----------



## toffee87

Not particularly broody today. I know in a day or two I will be 100% hehe. Weird how we fluctuate!


----------



## princess_x0

It is indeed =D
My friend (pregnant one) is 18 next thursday, thinking of putting together a 'yummy mummy' pack for her. Any ideas apart from smellies, chocolates and something for the bubs? xx


----------



## toffee87

Perhaps a mug or something saying yummy mummy on it  

For the baby, some baby grows with something along the same lines written on them.


----------



## princess_x0

I saw a little babygrow which I plan to get, hoping she don't pick it up friday haha!
It said something like 'I'm cute, I'm adorable, I'm naughty, I'm 100% mummy's' xxx


----------



## toffee87

Hehehehe cute!

I'm feeling a little low today on the baby front. I go on another forum and lots of them are ttc :( I know it's only 2 years, but it seems so long away!


----------



## princess_x0

Same here.
I'm scared that I'll never actually get as far as TTC. Because I'm scared to even get into a physical relationship :( xxx


----------



## princess_x0

https://www.mothercare.com/Unisex-c...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=44484031&mcb=core
Thinking of buying this for my friend.
:hissy: I should be buying it for me!


----------



## toffee87

They look lovely! 

I'm going to buy a baby item in the new year. Something that when I feel broody I can hold knowing that one day my baby will wear it  And when they do, it will feel amazing :-D

You will hun  Have you been physical with anyone? I've only slept with my bf. I was nervous!


----------



## princess_x0

I would do that but A. I'm kinda superstitious now and B. my mum would think I was completely bonkers :rofl:
Yeah I have slept with 3 people :blush: but I was with the last one for almost a year, I don't know why I just feel really scared when I think about. I guess I'm just scared of getting used again xx


----------



## toffee87

Awwww, that's natural to be scared! The right guy will come along


----------



## toffee87

Well I'm excited. Two years until we ttc :D


----------



## lauraloo24

broody21 said:


> Hehehehe cute!
> 
> I'm feeling a little low today on the baby front. I go on another forum and lots of them are ttc :( I know it's only 2 years, but it seems so long away!

I totally know how you feel. However, i was thinking the other day about things that happened two years ago, and it feels like it was yesterday.... So i'm hoping that the next two years will pass by just as quick. altho i know that i shouldnt really wish time away, should be making the most of my life pre-children! i change my mind about this quite often. xx


----------



## toffee87

Hehehehe I do too! 

My and bf had sex early this morning (2am lol). And I'm a little gutted I ovulated 3 days ago. I know it's completely the wrong time, but I can't help it!


----------



## Lou

Hey girlies, sorry i havent really been answering over the past week or so, been massively busy, got exams until the 19th Jan. :( boo!!

How are you all?? Still as broody as ever... Strangely enough, I'm not still! Princess congrats to ur mate and her BFP, those baby clothes were adorable... how was Chris Brown???!!!

Noo, i've been put off the whole baby thing. I looked after my mates newborn with her last sunday, he was gorgeous, except, she was totally over protective and didnt even give me a cuddle!!! I got the great job of washing and sterilizing his bottles etc, and cooling his feed down. (despite not being able to feed it too him, and my mate double checking i'd done it right.!) I was a little bit gutted i have to say... and then she came out with. 'Laura, do you think you'll even be a good mum anyway?' :cry: She's probably just full of hormones so i let it slide, but was secretly made up when baby botty-burped in her face whilst she was changing him! :blush:

So whats everyone else been up to then?

xxxx
p.s. Happy New Year! :happydance:


----------



## toffee87

Yikes, that's a harsh comment she made! And it's all down to the fact she's obsessed, there's a fine line between besotted and obsessed....

Good luck with your exams! 

I'm not upto much really...boring hehehe

xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Katie is sliding in to the conversation, as she will be having a 2011 baby....
:cloud9:


----------



## Samantha87

Im hoping to start trying with in the next year or so ! I would like to lose at least 10lbs first though :(


----------



## lauraloo24

Hello girls, glad we have some more potential 2011 mummies, yay!
Katie i thought you were starting TTC this year? Or are you hoping to be on your second by 2011? Hehe. And Samantha, I've got over 2 stone to lose before i TTCxx


----------



## Lou

Welcome to 2011 girlies!! heres to wishing you a speedy WTT.

xxxxx


----------



## toffee87

I can't believe how fast January is going....it's the 12th tomorrow...wtf?! almost half way!! 

I'm 22 in 8 weeks


----------



## Ella

Hey ladies! :hi:

Hope I'm not too late to join the party? :D

Me and my OH have talked about reassessing our situation this time next year (financial, housing, etc) and see how things go but possibly TTC late 2010/2011!
xx


----------



## Drazic<3

lauraloo24 said:


> Hello girls, glad we have some more potential 2011 mummies, yay!
> Katie i thought you were starting TTC this year? Or are you hoping to be on your second by 2011? Hehe. And Samantha, I've got over 2 stone to lose before i TTCxx

ohh yeah. what an idiot. :dohh::rofl:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

It's very possible that I'll be in this group too!! How exciting is that?!?! *freaks out* We're moving this summer, getting married the spring after that (we think..still hammering out when...we're not engaged yet, but we plan on it sometime soon--he's KILLING me...I'm *so* on edge waiting for him to ask!!) then I'll come off the pill and give it a go!


----------



## Aveta

Me now! Woohoo!


----------



## lauraloo24

Welcome everyone! Congratulations to all of you for setting a rough date for TTC, and heres hoping the next couple of years fly by - when i think that this time in two years we could be TTC or even pregnant i get so excited!xx


----------



## toffee87

An online friend on a diff forum is 22 and has her 2nd BFP :(

I'm happy for her, but it makes me so impatient hehe


----------



## toffee87

How's everyone doing? 


I'm incredibly broody!!!


----------



## princess_x0

Same here, for the first in a while. For the past few weeks I have been kinda put of the idea of having a baby etc. Just wanting to live my life but now baby is taking over my brain again. Sigh.


----------



## toffee87

I know I could cope with a baby (not so much financially), but I *know* waiting is the best option! I just get impatient. We're not living together yet. 

I really want to get engaged soon though. I'm hoping he asks soon :)


----------



## princess_x0

Awh I hope he asks! :D Keep us updated on that!
Yeah I know how you feel, I know I could cope especially now I know my mum would give me support. Lmao if only I had someone to get me pregnant. :rofl:


----------



## toffee87

hehehehe I'm sure you will do! 

I really think when people stop looking, they find  I'd given up on boys when my bf along. I'd been messed around and couldn't be arsed lol.


----------



## princess_x0

I gave up looking before I split with my ex. Lol 6 months on still not so much as a kiss. :) Ohwell I'm not doing so bad on my own.


----------



## toffee87

You are indeed doing well. Enjoy learning about yourself!


----------



## princess_x0

Thanks hun :)


----------



## Pinkgirl

Hey girlies please may i join?
I hope to be TTC around the same time, me and my OH plan to get married July/Aug 2010 and dont plan on leaving it long before we TTC. 
Cant blieve i didnt see this thread before!! 
Anyways how are you all?
xx


----------



## toffee87

Welcome :)

I'm great thanks! you?


----------



## Pinkgirl

broody21 said:


> Welcome :)
> 
> I'm great thanks! you?

Heya, i am ok, not been the best day to be far at home ill but hey lots of time on bnb lol

xx


----------



## toffee87

I went jogging today and my legs kill lol. 

How's everyone else?


----------



## Lou

Hey Girlies!! 

IM BACK!!! yey!! sorry i went so long without even saying Hi! How are you all???

Broody i know how u feel, i played a hockey match last night and my bum and legs killed me today!! haha felt sooo unfit as well!!

any gossip girls??

xxx


----------



## toffee87

Nope, I'm just scoffing my face with chips hehe. I know not very healthy, but I was starving after work! 

I'm good thanks, and yourself? Where did u go? I have an awful memory lol


----------



## toffee87

Went jogging last night :) Didn't stop once, which is good for me hehe. My new running shoes are really comfy! 

How's everyone?


----------



## lauraloo24

Hi everyone! I havent been round for ages either, firstly because I've been so busy in the last week or so, and secondly because my broodiness is wearing off! I had this mad month in December when i was SO broody and wanted a baby right away,even tho i knew our circumstances werent right. i was prepared to wait though, but i didnt want to. Now i'm glad we're waiting & havent brought it up in front of the OH for ages. Yesterday he brought it up himself tho, how he wants a little boy cos he's seen all these cool toys he wants to get for it. i said what if we have a girl? he said she'll have to have boy toys then,lol. 

But anyway we're still not thinking about TTC till late 2010/early 2011 and both of us would like to do a bit of travelling first. I also need to lose a lot of weight & get fit and healthy. Havent gone off the idea of having kids & i expect i'll have another broody patch soon,but i'm glad we're not TTC yet!

xx


----------



## toffee87

Look at our tickers decrease :)

I'm glad too, I do want to live with bf for a couple of years and do my teacher training. I must get those out of the way, and be actually teaching when we ttc so that I'm entitled to maternity leave. 

I'm still very broody lol. BF keeps saying he can't wait to buy our kids ice creams from the van and they'll get all excited and stuff like that hehe. He does say he wants to be young, so that's cool!


----------



## Lou

Hey lauraloo,

Im glad your broody patch has settled down, mine too to be honest... I think over christmas, you have so much time off to spend with ur family, a little one would just make it so perfect... but when you got back to work and the realiities of the real world, it quickly dissapears doesnt it...

Think ideally we'll be trying end of 2010 - begining of 2011, although OH mentioned that he'd want to start thinking about it when i finish uni - in 18months!

Until then I am maid of honor to two weddings (both 2 weeks apart) so im going to be a busy beeee, hopefully it'll make me concentrate on my wedding as opposed to wanting a bump so much...

Well done on the non-stop jogging broody!!! thats really good! xxx


----------



## vmluna

Just kinda stumbled on this website by googling 2011 babies...didn't know what I would find. I'm graduating college in May, getting married in August and am already thinking about babies! I think its called baby fever :) So what better way to spread baby fever than by talking about baby bumps! Seems like when you think about something you notice it everywhere! My only nephew is already 7, my soon to be sister in law is 13 weeks prego... how much fun is she having!! :cloud9: So anyway... hope I can keep in touch with you all!:baby:


----------



## Pinkgirl

hey girlies how are we all?
good point above our tickers are reducing!! i dont look that often! OMG we can buy out dream home in like 2 months scary!
You girls do lots of excercise- i teach little children and they keep me busy and too tired to excercise on a night! lazy or what!
Broody21- heard anything about interviews?
Lauraloo24- i think you have passed your extra feeling mine way this month- am finding it hard!
Lo- How cool being maid of honor twice in two weeks

xx


----------



## toffee87

Hello :)

I've not heard much about my interviews :( still waiting grrrrr. 

How're you?


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Pinkgirl said:


> hey girlies how are we all?
> good point above our tickers are reducing!! i dont look that often! OMG we can buy out dream home in like 2 months scary!

No kidding! We're scrambling to get our crap in order in time. NO ONE is calling us back, we don't have a credit history (that's this weekend's activity--credit cards from our banks for little things that we can pay back easily...among other things) and I haven't told my mom yet (my dad knows, totally cool with it, just wishes we were married first *rolls eyes*). Everytime I get ready to tell her, something big happens--a mid-christmas season breakdown, her birthday, now she and dad are filing for divorce....*sigh* maybe she'll figure it out when my boxes are packed up...:dohh:

Sorry, kinda long ^^;;


----------



## flutterbyes

Probably not for me... I need to wait til more like 2013 when I've got a secure, decent job.


----------



## Lou

OOh I spot a few new people... hello!!!!

Broody: your sooo right about our tickers going down! its been nearly 3 months since i first put mine up! :O! Time goes so fast!

How's everyones broodiness now? Mines starting to creep back up again! haha I dont know why!!

What did you all get for V.Day ? 

xxxxxx


----------



## Blob

Think i'm going to be there too :) Trying for my 2nd in 2011 i think


----------



## Lou

well hello blob! The more the merrier! How are you finding being a mummy so far?!

xxxxx


----------



## toffee87

Hey all! I'm away this weekend, but I have the net hehe.

Hope everyone's well xxx


----------



## Lou

Broody, Have a good time, I hope your doing something fun?! 


xxxxx


----------



## toffee87

We're at a friends house in Bristol (uni friends). We're enjoying it! hehe x


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Been a few days--how is everyone?


----------



## Lou

hello you!!
Im okay thanks (rather tired now).

Im massively annoyed with OH (wont bore you as its in my journal) lol - Still VERYYY BROOODY!!! How are you sleepinbeauty? Have you been up to much? Is it just me or does 2011 seem ages away, especially with all these BFP's that are flyinh around. (SOOO jealous!!!)

xxxxxxxxxx
:hug:


----------



## toffee87

I'm surprisingly not that broody today haha. I know it'll come back, I'm just coming off my period and it's always a wonky hormonal time lol. 

Other than that I'm ok :D 

Anyone got any mid-week plans? hehe x


----------



## sleepinbeauty

I know!!! Even on my other board, there were 4 (FOUR!!!!!!) BFP's within the past week. WTF?!?!

No much, studying mostly. Trying to decide if I want to go through with the baptism I'm supposed to be doing the night before Easter.....I know I don't want to, it's just a matter of getting the guts to tell my teacher that..:dohh:

Just waiting for it to get warmer soon...it's trying so hard (I saw FLOWERS! Just yesterday! woohoo!)...but the nights are still *really* cold...

On the broodiness....holy poo! I'm in teh state of mind of "I know we can't afford it, but I really don't care." I'm so glad I'm on my pill and that OH is so level-headed. I just can't wait!!!:hissy:


----------



## booflebump

It looks like I could be a 2011-er as well by the time everything falls in to place money/house/head wise....and I persuade him to give up smoking! I need all the help I can get!


----------



## toffee87

My non-broodyness lasted a matter of hours lol.


----------



## booflebump

Ha ha - it doesnt disappear for long does it? I was made a godmum on Sunday and i was near bursting with it!!


----------



## vmluna

What's Broody?


----------



## toffee87

when you feel you really want a baby.


----------



## sleepinbeauty

How was everyone's weekend?

WE FOUND AN APARTMENT! It's $700US, all utilities paid, right in my hometown--HELLZ YEAH!!!! We are so excited!! 

*crosses one more thing off the "Things to do before Baby" list*


----------



## toffee87

Awwww yaaaay :)

Not much to tell here, i'm feeling quite delicate today both physically and depression wise.


----------



## sleepinbeauty

aww, hope it clears up soon. Think happy things--SPRING'S COMING! (I hope) It's been so windy here--I got knocked over the other day lol


----------



## toffee87

Thanks, it should clear up! Urgh hate it, but I know it will pass.

I know :) and my birthday is in 12 days (7th of march) yaay! hehe. I'm such a big kid, 22 this time! I've just asked for money/new look vouchers! I really need some new clothes lol.


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Mine's in June....I'll be 20...everyone around me is in a panic and I'm like, "guys, chill out--it's just a number....and you're not old even if it WERE a big deal!" lol


----------



## toffee87

20's not old hehe. I don't think I'll feel old until I'm 40 haha. I look younger than my age, darn it!


----------



## Lou

congrats on finding a place sleepinbeauty! Bet you're over the moon!!! Yay! 20's not that old really, my oh turns 27 this year and he thinks hes old! :rofl: its not even slightly old. 

unfortunately I think I look older then 20, I dont want to though, I want to hold on the fun you have when ur younger! lol!

I've decided that despite time flying by, 2011 is taking AGESSS to reach! Its sooooo depressing isnt it. lol 

I cant wait until our tickers get down to 1week, and we can all be extremely excited together! yay!! :D

xxxxx


----------



## lauraloo24

Hello, I'm back, whats been happening, seems like i havent been on here in ages, things have been so busy, then i've been away and broodiness has calmed down a bit. Been having a read of some of the threads, looks as if theres been a few BFP's. And we still have so long to go lol! Mind you, a second ago it was 1.1.09 and its nearly March already, time flies! xx


----------



## toffee87

It does seem like ages since you were last on! Glad to have you back :)


----------



## vmluna

So anyone feel Baby envy? I start feeling baby envy when I see preggers women. I'm like errr lucky ducks! :( blah on them! lol... wish I could be happy for them... baby envy isn't that fun.


----------



## toffee87

All the time :(


----------



## sleepinbeauty

i'm sooo guilty of baby envy....

Update: After a few very hard days and a LOT of talking we decided that our Official TTC Date is AUGUST 2010!:happydance: That should line us up for a 2011 baby :cloud9:


----------

